# Remington gun barrel



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

i have a remington 870 that shots 2 2/3 to 3 1/2 and im wondering will a barrel that doesnt shot 3 1/2 fit to my gun or is it diff.

Thanks adam


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

It is diff. That 2 2/3" shell is a unique one.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

oops sry 2 3/4...


----------

